# how to sell?



## bananas (Sep 10, 2005)

please excuse me for such a stupid question :grin: 






when i want to sell or give away a fish how am i supposed to ship it alive?

put it in a minitank or something?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Aquabid has a few good links on how to ship live fish.

http://www.aquabid.com/faq/index.php?a=27


----------



## bananas (Sep 10, 2005)

thanks that explains a lot

but still I don't want my little guy rattled around in his baggy

o well I guess that's the way it's done.

Is aquabid the best way to do it?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Aquabid is run by mark-(the guy that use to run this place) There is no charge to post there like there is on ebay so its just a matter on how secure you feel about dealing with people on the internet. It is one of the more monitored fish sites for private breeders that I know of.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Thats cool that its free of charge whenever i sell something on ebay i end up spending like five bucks because of all the side charges


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Fish are really fairly easy to ship. HOWEVER, you need to make sure that the person you're shipping through accepts live fish to go through. I've recieved fish through FedEx. Clearly mark on the box LIVE FISH in many places, THIS SIDE UP, etc to let workers know to BE CAREFUL!!! If you're worried about your fish going into "shock" from being rattled around, try using packing peanuts and bubblewrap for shock absorbers.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Amelia, I see you have shiners. What kind are yours? I have 12 swallowtail shiners. I was wondering how long they live if you know. I thought they would all die in their 3rd season but so far mine are still going strong and are getting bigger every month.


----------



## fishfreek4life (Sep 8, 2005)

*Shipping*

I ship medium fish and lots of critters, and I pack all mine about the same way. Get a box plenty big for the bag with the aquatic friends in it. Fill with enough water so that when splashed around, the animal still have water. Fill the rest with O2, drop in a tab, and seal the bag. Then cover the bag in newspaper, and set in the box filled with packing peanuts. I throw in more paper for cushion. I have only lost 2 fish this way, and that was because both werent there to recieve the package and it set around for a while.


----------

